# Is a curb strap/chain necessary



## horsegirl2491 (Jan 25, 2015)

Wondering if a curb strap/chain is necessary when using a western headstall with a regular snaffle bit.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

A curb chain only serves a purpose when you have a bit that applies leverage - so shanked bits, Kimberwicks, Pelhams, etc. A snaffle - by definition - does not have leverage. One pound of pressure on the reins is one pound of pressure on the bit. A curb chain or strap does nothing for the action of the bit.

You will see people riding with a loose curb-strap or chain with loose-ring, and sometimes eggbutt, snaffles. The reason is that these cheekpieces allow enough movement of the bit that if you pull really hard on the reins, the entire cheekpiece can get pulled into a horse's mouth, which makes for a very bad situation (ie total panic from the horse). A curb-strap prevents this. It's a safety-feature on a snaffle. It does nothing for function.

You don't see the curb-strap as much on English headstalls, because they usually have a cavesson noseband. The noseband prevents the cheekpiece getting pulled through, so the curbstrap is unnecessary.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there's a difference between a "curb" strap and a "chin" strap.

the curb tightens when the curb bit is rotated under a pull from the rein.

the chin strap doesn't tighten, it just keeps the bit from going into the hrose's mouth if a lot of lateral pull is applied.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Exactly. On a loose ring or an eggbutt, yes it's necessary for safety. On most D rings and any full cheeks, there is a large enough straight metal on the cheeks to be fine without one.

That said, I put a chin strap on every snaffle because I think they look naked without one LOL.


----------



## horsegirl2491 (Jan 25, 2015)

Haha thank you! Yes, I have always used one. But again, had someone tell me I shouldn't because it's unnecessary unless I really need to pull on my horse's head then it would create a pressure point. That is something I would never need or want to do. But it looks so strange without it. I do use a loose ring type snaffle so I'll just keep it. (; at least I know what to say if I get told that again lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

in an English set up., the noseband, or caveson, keeps the hrose from being able to open their mouth so wide that the bit could be pulled through.

oh, that just reminds me. I am riding in a dressage bridle, with loose ring snaffle, and no noseband or chin strap. but, I have never had any issue with the bit being pulling into his mouth. I guess I just haven't reefed on it that hard.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've only ever had that problem on very young horses when they get it in their mind that they absolutely DO NOT want to turn. I don't crank on them, but keep the pressure on and they will frequently gape their mouth in an attempt to evade before finally relenting.

On a broke horse, especially if you aren't doing something high torque like barrels, it's not _really _a needed safety feature because a broke horse shouldn't need that much pressure and they shouldn't gape their mouth....but I still feel insecure without it on there.


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

*Chin straps on snaffles - western riding is weird!*


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

unclearthur said:


> *Chin straps on snaffles - western riding is weird!*


Nose bands on bridles. English riding is weird. :shock:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, you guys :razz:


----------

